# 1000lb catfish in TN aquarium



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I saw the story on Fox News, man that is one big fish!!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*In the words of Cap'm Quint...*

..."not 3 barrels,not 3 barrels he can't!!!"


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Hey T-Cats....*

...somebody finally got dat pig dat's been stealin' yo lunch money!!!:slimer: :biggrin: :slimer: :biggrin:


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

1000lbs? hmm i think it is 140lber that was caught in texas in a gill net and donated to the tenn aquarium


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Yep...My bet was a sturgeon.That clears it up.:rotfl:


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

You might be right...i was there this last summer..and sure didnt see a 1000 lb cat..they would have had to drag me out of there..would have been sitting up there with a pole lol


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

Sturgeon....*drools*........


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Yeah...no North American sweetwater fish grows to that weight...a sturgeon might push into the several hundred range....Cambodian Mekong Cats grow to several hundred...a fella gotta have a dream...


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

White sturgeon up in the Columbia, Snake, and Frasier Rivers exceed half a ton and 14 feet in length. I see big guys on television struggling with 6 foot fish so I could not fathom what a 14ft 1000lb+ fish could do to you on standup tackle....but I would sure like to find out for myself one day


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes but cambodian mekong cats are getting very rare, due to commerical fishermen killing them. I had a client last year that caught a sturegon on the Columbia river a few weeks prior to fishing with me, he said it was 700lbs, if i remember right...i know it was huge. He hung into a monster cat and fought it for about a hour and said the cat had more fight than the sturgeon..said the sturegon was by the boat in about 15 mins..he never got the cat lol


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

One word..."piraiba"...


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Brazils " Bad Boy".i;ve Been Wanting To Get One Of These Dudes For The Past 5 Years,,,,,,,,,,i Gotta Go One Of These Days. I Hear You Can Got For A Week For A Good Price,if You Can Rough It.man Whata Cat!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Good gracious...... I'd be scared that fish would eat ME!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Do not talk like dat,Hawk...*

....You meant to say..."I'd hate it if that big sow spooled me,before I could muscle her to the boat"....Right?:smile:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Yeah... that's it... I'd hate it if that big sow spooled me before I could muscle her to the boat.... where I'd be scared she'd eat me LOL


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

You have NO IDEA how rough I could go to have a chance to catch a fish that big. :biggrin:

I read a story about those big South American cats in an issue of Catfish In-Sider a year or two ago. They would just tear their equipement UP.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Notice the photo op was wisely moved to the BANK of the river, instead of in a boat... that fish could probably break both your legs with a tail-swat... four men to hold one catfish is showing a lot of respect... I hope they CPR'd that big old gal... it'd be a shame to kill a fish that big unless you're really hungry... that'd be a freezer full of catfish filets... and a lifetime worth of memories to see it swim off unharmed.....


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

You have to respect a catfish that can snap 80# mono on the hookset and takes a 9/0 Senator to boat.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I respect ANY fish that can do that. That thing is a monster... WOW


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Hey Hawkeye ,,if You Read Up, I Think I Read A Article That Stated That These Things Have Been Known For Being Carnivorous. I Think One Took A Small Child ,but Hey, That May Be Myth.looks Like It's Possible Though


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I figured something like that when I saw the size of that thing's mouth LOL... I wouldn't want to lip it into the boat, if you know what I mean... I might be it's next meal...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Man - We need to take a road trip !!!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I think we would better off flapping our arms, or swimming to get to where those cats are . BUT, I would do either to have a chance to get aholt of something that would tear a Penn 9/0 rell up. :biggrin:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I Don't know if I missed it or not, but did we ever get a weight on that fish? 300 lb? I don't know, but I bet it PULLS GOOD...


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

The fish in the pic was estimated at 150-160kg (330-352lbs).


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Purdy Good Guess,there,hawk!!


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

The IGFA all-tackle world record for that species is 266lb 9oz set way back in 1981. The record weight is broken pretty regularly, however none of the recent fish have been taken according to IGFA rules. A catfishing trip to the Amazon is one of the many things on my 'to do' list but I have to get a real job before I can swing the bill on that one.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> Purdy Good Guess,there,hawk!!


 I used to work for Smithfield Packing Company, twenty years ago or so, and I KNOW A HAWG when I see one LOL...


----------

